# Öffenlicher Bereich > Hobby, Freizeit, Sonstiges >  Dam Lumtakong - Stausee zwischen Nong Sarai und Lat Bua Khao

## Enrico

Größere Kartenansicht

Kennen tun den gewiss einige, besonders die Raststätten an der Autobahn, wo ein Stopp schon fast Pflicht ist. Aber, kennt da auch jemand einen, wie soll ich sagen, Campingpark? Also ein Resort am See gelegen wo man angeln kann?

----------


## pit

Guggst Du hier:

http://www.myfishmaps.com/intl-fishi...ng_Dam/http://

Ob  man da auch campen kann, weiß ich allerdings nicht.

 ::

----------

